# Es posible que su aplicación requiera y espere algún permiso.



## guili_cruz

Buenas gente, 

Necesitaría de vuestra gentil ayuda  para resolver una duda que me ha surgido al traducir un texto. Cómo puedo poner dos verbos en una frase similar a esta?

"Es posible que su aplicación requiera y espere algún permiso"

A lo que yo traduzco:

"deshalb ist es möglich, dass Ihre Anwendung einige Erlaubnisse erfordert und erwartet"

Esto es correcto? Si no lo es, cómo puedo expresar el sentido de esta frase?

Muchas gracias a todos de antemano por vuestra ayuda!

Un saludo


----------



## murathison

Hola guili_cruz



Tu traducción es perfecta, hablando gramaticalmente.
Sin embargo, el significado probablemente no es lo que quisiste decir. En esta oración, la aplicación, por sí sola, espere el permiso. Pero una aplicación no puede esperar algo  Mejor sería decir la oración sin "und erwartet":


"deshalb ist es möglich, dass Ihre Anwendung einige Erlaubnisse erfordert"



Espero que te sirva

Saludos
murathison


----------



## guili_cruz

Muchas gracias Murathison!

A partir de ahora ya tengo claro que de esta forma puedo usar una oración relativa con dos verbos. De acuerdo con la traducción, es un texto algo técnico que buscaré la forma de darle el sentido, pero creo que me decantaré por tu sugerencia jajaja

Un saludo!


----------



## baufred

guili_cruz said:


> "deshalb ist es möglich, dass Ihre Anwendung einige Erlaubnisse erfordert und erwartet"



... en caso de programación se usa también:  *... einige Freigaben/Bestätigungen erfordert und erwartet* 

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## guili_cruz

Gracias Baufred!

Me viene genial porque me queda un duro trabajo por delante!

Saludos!


----------



## murathison

guili_cruz said:


> Muchas gracias Murathison!
> 
> A partir de ahora ya tengo claro que de esta forma puedo usar una oración relativa con dos verbos. De acuerdo con la traducción, es un texto algo técnico que buscaré la forma de darle el sentido, pero creo que me decantaré por tu sugerencia jajaja
> 
> Un saludo!



Fue un placer 

Si hay alguna cosa que no entiendes, preguntame.

Saludos
murathison


----------

